# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Traurige Geschichte
Wie kann man in solchen Fällen helfen und welche Hilfe ist die Richtige?

----------

Gib doch mal in groben Zügen eine Übersetzung.

----------

> Gib doch mal in groben Zügen eine Übersetzung.


Die Tochter hat den Bub quassi als Säugling der Oma in die Hand gedrückt und seit dem war sie nie mehr gesehen. Vater unbekannt. Mutter sozusagen nach all den Jahren verschollen.....

Die Oma muss sich und den Jungen mit etwa 50 Bt/Tag durchbringen.

----------

Leider ein ganz und gar nicht seltenes Schicksal.
Wie kann man helfen? Mit etwas Geld.
Oder mal die neuen Schulklamotten zahlen, oder mal einen Fußball oder ein Fahrrad für den Jung.
Hab so etwas öfter in meinem Umfeld in Thailand gemacht.

----------


## schiene

Leider wirklich keine Seltenheit und auch im Dorf von Somlak gibts zwei mir bekannte Fälle(beim ersten ist die Mutter welche von einem Thai verlassen wurde tödlich verunglückt,die andere ist spurlos verschwunden und wurde nie wieder gesehen).Wie kann man helfen?Übernimm eine Patenschaft,unterstütze sie mit Kleinigkeit,da gibts genügend Möglichkeiten.

----------

Ich habe den Eindruck, thailändische Mütter lassen ihre Kinder gar nicht so selten einfach so zurück. Woher kommt diese fehlende Mutterliebe, weil sie sie selbst nicht kennen gelernt haben?

----------

Chak, mit dem Eindruck stehst Du nicht alleine da.
Stefan, wie siehst Du das? Irgend welche guten Entschuldigungen?

----------

> Stefan, wie siehst Du das? Irgend welche guten Entschuldigungen?


Nun, die Möglichkeit, dass die Mutter in einer Touristenhochburg im Süden arbeiten ging und Opfer des Tsunamis wurde besteht durchaus. Viele konten nicht identifiziert werden, manche wurden nie mehr gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Ist dies denn unbedingt Thailandtypisch?Wenn ich mich so in  unsere Medienwelt umschaue,Kinder werden in Babyklappen gelegt,aus dem Fenster geworfen oder anderweitig entsorgt  ::

----------

> Ist dies denn unbedingt Thailandtypisch?


Im Vergleich zu Deutschland und in der Anzahl?
Aber sicher dat.

----------

> ...Opfer des Tsunamis...


Es gibt, natürlich völlig unbestätigt, Gerüchte, dass man eine Vielzahl dieser "Mütter" in Old Jöreman gesehen hätte. Das Wort Tsunami könnten die nicht mal im Ansatz buchstabieren. 
Stefan, komm noch mal. Der erste Versuch war schon recht gut.

----------


## Enrico

Der Teil der Tsunamiopfer dürfte gering sein. Viel höher liegt der Teil, welche ihre Kinder zu hause lassen und weiter ihrer Arbeit nachgehen und halt monatlich was schicken. Oma ist ja sowieso zu Hause. Dann gibt es noch einige die zum Farang ziehen, die Kinder lieber in Thailand lassen um mit Ihm neuanzufangen oder später wiederzukommen wenn das Konto stimmt. 

Das mit bei der Oma aufwachsen war bei uns glaube auch mal üblich, damit die Mütter wieder zur Arbeit gehen können. Ich bin selbst viel bei meinen Großeltern gewesen. In Thailand ist halt das Problem auch, das die Arbeit nicht immer im gleich um die Ecke liegt, so das sich ein Abends heimfahren nicht lohnt.

Das Mütter ganz untertauchen ist schrecklich, aber glaube nicht so oft der Fall.

----------

Untertauchen muss ja nicht direkt sein. aber sich einfach nicht mehr darum kümmern, bis auf alle paar Monate, oder auch nur 1 x im Jahr, einen Anruf, kommt auf das Gleiche heraus. Und davon gibt es m.E. schon recht viele.

----------

Sehe ich auch so wie Monta, und das Argument, das gäbe es doch in Deutschland auch, ich dachte eben ich sei im Nuttella. Die Häufung ist doch auffällig, alleine hier im Forum gibt es mehr als ein Beispiel.

----------


## maadamm

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> ...Opfer des Tsunamis...
> 
> 
> Es gibt, natürlich völlig unbestätigt, Gerüchte, dass man eine Vielzahl dieser "Mütter" in Old Jöreman gesehen hätte. Das Wort Tsunami könnten die nicht mal im Ansatz buchstabieren. 
> Stefan, komm noch mal. Der erste Versuch war schon recht gut.


Frage mal nach!?  :: 
Wie kommen diese "Mütter" denn nach Jöreman?

----------

> ...Wie kommen diese "Mütter" denn nach Jöreman?


Im Schlepptau einer Pappnase (nee nicht immer, sind auch normale dabei, bei den Pappnasen), wovon es einige geben soll, die von den Kindern der Mia Thai in Thailand nichts gesagt bekommen hatten.

----------

War klar, dass das Thema wieder Zweckentfremdet wird.

Jemand noch was zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung?

----------

> ...Jemand noch was zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung?


Ja, hast Du dem Jungen schon einen Fußball gekauft? Hat er sich gefreut?

----------


## maadamm

> War klar, dass das Thema wieder Zweckentfremdet wird.
> 
> Jemand noch was zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung?


Falls man schon in Thailand wohnt und soetwas im unmittelbaren Umfeld
feststellt, sollte man mit kleinen Beihilfen einen Beitrag leisten, dabei aber 
die Verwendung beobachten, im Beispielfall der alleinlebenden Oma mit Enkel
sollte ein saugendes Umfeld, falls vorhanden beobachtet werden, und dementsprechend 
reagiert werden.   ::  

@Monta ........Narrenkappe schon abgesetzt?  ::

----------

> @Monta ........Narrenkappe schon abgesetzt?


Nee, noch nicht aufgehabt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das in diesem Jahr passiert, liegt bei unter 2 %.
Das, was ich bisher in diesem Fred geschrieben habe, war von mir ernst gemeint.

----------

Phommel, wie soll man schon helfen? Wie schon jemand geschrieben hat: Die Schuluniform bezahlen, vielleicht ein Fahrrad, einen Fußball, Klamotten kaufen. Was der Jung eben so braucht. Eine kleine Patenschaft. Selbst 1000 Baht / Monat helfen da schon. Geht man mal einen Abend weniger in die Kneipe und hat ein gutes Werk getan.

Oder meintest Du das jetzt eher im größerem Maßstab gesehen? Falls ja: Da kann man leider nichts machen. Zu helfen ist leider nur dem Individuum.

----------

1.000 Baht sind gar nicht mal (als relat. Fremder) notwendig. 100 oder 200 Baht sind da schon eine große Hilfe.

----------

> 1.000 Baht sind gar nicht mal (als relat. Fremder) notwendig. 100 oder 200 Baht sind da schon eine große Hilfe.


Die 1000 Baht im Durchschnitt meinte ich, wenn man sich wirklich dauerhaft und ernsthaft eines Kindes einnehmen möchte. Damit sollte sich dann schon einiges bewegen lassen. Ist sicherlich eine bessere Investition als Kirchensteuer zu zahlen (meine eigene, kleine, bescheidene Meinung).

Soll ja übrigens auch Leute geben, die 50k Baht / Monat überweisen, damit die "Mia" gerade so durchkommt, hehe.

----------

Gib reichlich, Gunther. Hast ja selbst Kinder, so wie ich.
Habe, als ich noch in Thailand lebte, in meiner Nachbarschaft auch nicht wegschauen können.

----------

> Gib reichlich, Gunther. Hast ja selbst Kinder, so wie ich.
> Habe, als ich noch in Thailand lebte, in meiner Nachbarschaft auch nicht wegschauen können.


Vor allem gebe ich gerne persönlich. Ehe ich mein Scherflein da einer doch anonymen Institution gebe (sei es Kirche oder andere Institutionen), gebe ich es lieber direkt. Da kommt es an und es versacken nicht 50% in der Bürokratie. Wobei ich kein Geld gebe. Dann lieber die Schuluniform oder ein Fahrrad gekauft.

----------


## Enrico

Fälle aus unserer Nachbarschaft:

ein Junge, wird dieses Jahr 9, beide Eltern kurz hintereinander verloren. Lebt bei seinen Großeltern. Beide aber schon sehr alt, scheinbar war der Sohn ein sehr später Nachzügler. Tja, was machen wir wenn wir zu Hause sind? Wir nehmen ihn nen Monat mal an unsere Seite, kaufen halt mal so was nötig ist. Letztes Jahr nen Rucksack für die Schule und nen Gürtel. Nebenbei kann er mal essen auf dem Markt kaufen, bekommt auch nen Fußball und parr Kröten bevor wir wieder fliegen. Er freut sich immer wenn wir da sind. 

ein Mädchen, jetzt glaube 23, habs nicht immer mit meinem Gedächtnis, arbeitet in BKK. Ihr Sohn lebt auch bei den Eltern. Sie ist aber nicht gerne zu Hause. Lange Geschichte. Sie bekommt 3-4000 Bath im Monat in der Bar wo sie arbeitet. Wenn wir unten sind, zahlen wir ihr den Monat und sie kommt mit uns mit. Verbingt den Monat bei uns mit ihrem Kind, der Vater des zweiten Kindes, der das zweite Kind auch hat kommt meist auch, sie schläft mit den Kindern bei uns und ist glücklich. Ihre Mutter versteht das, und ist dann auch oft bei uns. Ihr Vater ist dann immer besonders besoffen, aber wen juckt das dann. 

Sawees Schwester, lebt in etwa so wie die Bilder am Threadanfang. 2 Kinder und nun noch die Zwilinge. Was willste da machen? Nen Haus kann ich ihr nicht bauen, verlangt auch keiner. Aber ich wurde gefragt ob ich helfen kann das mit Kindern nun schluss ist. Klar, die 50 EUR taten mir nicht weh und ich fand es gut das ich gefragt wurde.

Mehr kann ich halt nicht tun, aber ich denke, lieber Hilfe vor Ort als Spenden an irgendwelche Organisationen.

----------

> Mehr kann ich halt nicht tun, aber ich denke, lieber Hilfe vor Ort als Spenden an irgendwelche Organisationen.


So ist es. Man kann die Welt (leider) nicht ändern. Nur im kleinen Umfeld etwas helfen. Nochmal "leider".
Zum Nachsatz: Da sind wir einer Meinung.

----------


## odd

Wer hat eigentlich zum Spenden aufgerufen? (Oertliche Wohlfahrtsgemeinde?).

Gibt immer wieder aehnliche Aufforderungen in den Tageszeitungen. Dort aber niemand informiert wird, wie, oder ob die Spende tatsaechlich das Opfer erreichen.

----------


## Samuianer

> Nun, die Möglichkeit, dass die Mutter in einer Touristenhochburg im Süden arbeiten ging und Opfer des Tsunamis wurde besteht durchaus. Viele konten nicht identifiziert werden, manche wurden nie mehr gefunden.


So tragisch das Unlgueck vom 26.12.04 war, diese Ungluecke wie der Zeitungsbericht schildert, wiederholen sich taeglich und nicht nur im LoS!

Oder sollte ich schreiben "werden wiederholt"!

Ich habe den Eindruck das 90% der Muetter ihre Kinder "abgeben" oder irgendwie anders "parken", Pille (Chemie), Abtreibung, ist immer noch gegen die allgemein bestehehnden Moralvorstellungen, da ist das "Kinderparken", "humaner"!

Patenschaft...wurde ja schon vorgeschlagen!

Von aehnlichen Faellen wird reelmaessig im Fernsehen berichtet....... TiT!

----------

Der Bericht über diese Oma und ihren Enkel kam in einer Zeitschrift. Fragt mich aber bitte nimmer wie die hiess. Auf jeden Fall hatte dies mir meine Lebenspartnerin übersetzt und mir vorgeschlagen, dass wir doch auch so hin und wieder Tambun machen könnten. Sie sehe es als sinnvoller an vor Ort jemanden versuchen zu helfen als anonym irgendwo in einem Wat ein paar Scheinchen anzuheften oder irgendeiner Spendenaktion teilzunehmen, wo man eh nie so ganz sicher sein könne wer davon schlussendlich profitiert.

Ich möchte aber auch festhalten, dass es mir hier keineswegs darum geht zu zeigen was für ein tolles Herz doch die Phommels haben - Nein sicher nicht. Würden solche Meinungen über diesen Thread hier aufkommen, würde ich Enrico sofort bitten ihn zu löschen, da missverstanden.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es diese Fälle sehr oft in Thailand. Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch keine weiteren Fotos der Beiden hier veröffentlichen. Es geht mir um die Sache/Situation selbst und soll nicht unbedingt Personen bezogen sein.

Dies als kleiner Einschub um die Frage warum Phommel dat hier überhaupt einstellt. Und nun weiter im Text..........

Anhand des Berichtes und der darin erwähnten Schule auf welche der Bub geht, wussten wir dass die Beiden irgendwo zwischen Krabi Town und auf dem Weg nach Ko Lanta lebten. Meine Partnerin hat dann in der Folge die Redaktion der Zeitschrift angerufen und diese gaben uns die Telefonnummer der örtlichen Reporterin. Mit den Handys sprachen sich die Damen so gekonnt ab, dass die Reporterin am Rand der Hauptstrasse uns in Empfang nahm und dann wie ein Lotse vorausfuhr zum Haus der Bedürftigen......  

Kennt ihr den Moment, wo man sich schämt, dass der Reichtum so ungerecht in der Welt verteilt ist? Ich fühlte mich unwohl / beklemmt im Angesicht dieses Mütterchen. Eine betagte Frau mit Spuren eines harten Lebens im Gesicht wie auch am Körper. In der Schweiz würde man sagen "abchrampft". Wie kann ich das nur übersetzen? .....hmmm. vielleicht mit *kaputtgearbeitet"?
Und als mich diese Oma auch noch aufforderte ihr Haus anzusehen........ naja ich musste da durch. Nun gab es kein Zurück. Die Reporterin sagte auch, dass ich ohne weiteres fotografieren könne. So würde man auch beweisen, dass die Geschichten in ihrer Zeitschrift stimmen würden und nicht wie oft vorgeworfen irgendwelchen Machenschaften dienlich.

Im übrigen waren die meisten Nachbarn muslimischen Glaubens. Es dauerte also nicht lange, bis wir umringt von bunten Kopftüchern bis hin zum Tschador waren. Auch zahlreiche Männer kamen natürlich kucken, wobei einer gleich eine ( für Monta: ungeöffenete !!!!! ) Wasserflasche dabei hatte und mir die übergab, da Oma logischer Weise nix Gekühltes anbieten kann.

Tja der Bub. Sehr scheu. War klar. So ne weisshäutige Langnase hatte er wohl bisher nicht zu oft gesehen und dann noch gleich dat volle Programm bei sich Zuhause sowie auf Geheiss von Oma waien.... dat ging dem Kleinen schon in die Muffe. Mir viel auf, dass der Bub für sein Alter sehr kleinwüchsig ist, was auf eine sehr einseitige Nahrung schliessen lässt. Werde mir da als Erstes wohl überlegen wie man dem jungen Körper die nötigen Vitamine und Spurenelemente zukommen lassen kann.

Was spenden, wenn man nicht weis, was einem erwarten? Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) hatten uns vor dem Besuch anhand der Fotos in der Zeitschrift entscheiden, dass wohl haltbare Lebensmittel das Gescheiteste sein wird. So füllten wir ein Plastikbecken mit allerlei Konserven wie Thunfisch, Maiskölbchen etc. Div. Flaschen wie Fischsosse und was es da alles für Sachen gibt. Glasnudeln und einen grösseren Sack Reis, Wolldecken, Kissen.

Was man halt so braucht um zu Überleben.......... und da gehört auchetwas geld dazu. Den Betrag werde ich hier nicht nennen, aber er lag etwa in der Mitte der bisher geäusserten Zahlen in diesem Thread.

Auf alle Fälle hatte ich das Gefühl, dass Oma wohl meinen musste, dass heute ein tag war an dem für sie Neujahr, Songkrang und Valentinetag zusammen kam.....so überschwenglich waren ihre Dankesworte als wir uns wieder auf die Weitereise machten.

Und irgendwie machte sich in den nächsten Kilometern Fahrt, dass Empfinden breit endlich wieder mal etwas echt Sinnvolles getan zu haben. Vielleicht ist dies ja genau gemeint was Buddha umschreibt mit dem inneren Frieden erlangen beim Tambun.  Nunja, von selbigen Gefühlen kann ich zumindest nicht berichten, wenn wir Scheinchen ans Bäumchen stecken.........

Das Haus:






Der Wohnbereicht, wo der Kleine auch für die Schule lernt.







Die Schlafecke







Badezimmer / Waschküche







Die Küche






Obwohl nun schon einige Tage verstrichen sind, ist mir dieses Erlebenis nach wie vor sehr präsent.  Auf Ko Lanta sass ich mal vor Entenbrust mit Pommes, Gemüse und so......und dachte: "Mit dem Getränk zusammen hauste dir gerade in 10 Minuten das rein, mit was die Beiden einen Monat auskommen müssen....."


Wie werden wir in der Zukunft da helfen. Ich denke mal, dass wir hin und wieder ein Lifecare Packet senden. Denn immer da hinfahren lohnt sich Spritmässig kaum und einen Wirbel auslösen mag ich auch nicht immer. Könnte ja auch gegenteilig irgendwann für die Beiden sein, wenn Neider auf den Plan gerufen werden.

----------

> Ich habe den Eindruck das 90% der Muetter ihre Kinder "abgeben" oder irgendwie anders "parken"


Klar tut sich dieser Verdacht auf. Bin ja nicht ganz Merkbefreit. Aber solange halt nix anderes bekannt ist, mag ich nicht verurteilen. Es gibt in Thailand und sonst wo auf der Welt genügend Situationen, die es verursachen können, dass man nie mehr etwas von den Menschen hört.

----------


## schiene

Find ich gut Stefan!
Bin auch einer der gerne gibt wenns an den richtigen Stellen  ankommt wovon man ja in diesem Fall ausgehen kann.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck das 90% der Muetter ihre Kinder "abgeben" oder irgendwie anders "parken"
> 
> 
> Klar tut sich dieser Verdacht auf. Bin ja nicht ganz Merkbefreit. Aber solange halt nix anderes bekannt ist, mag ich nicht verurteilen. Es gibt in Thailand und sonst wo auf der Welt genügend Situationen, die es verursachen können, dass man nie mehr etwas von den Menschen hört.


Besonders der 2. und 3. Satz sind doch nix weiter als kontemporaere Polemik!

Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das deswegen, egal aus welchen Gruenden, dem/n KIND/ERN deswegen KEINE Hilfeleistung/en zusteht?

Tsunamitod gibt dem Ganzen noch ein wenig mehr Tragik und Drama. Stuende da irgendwas von mit "Hans-Walther" nach Duesseldorf durchgebrannt, jetzt dort verheiratet, mit 420er SLC durch die gegend braust, Mitinhaberin eines Bordells mit 50 Mitarbeiterinnen, bewohnt 10 Zimmerhaus mit Pool, dann wuerde das Bild, der Eindruck, sich wohl etwas veraendern.

Das Eine bringt das Gewuerz der Tragik mit sich, das Andere bestenfalls Mitleid fuer das zurueck gelassene Kind!

Viele kriegen ihre Kinder, wenn sie selber fast noch Kinder sind, was soll Mensch da erwarten, ist doch bei uns aehnlich...

Stichwort: "Babyklappe".... "Eltern liessen Kind verhungern!", "kind zu Tode misshandelt"....

Shit happens!

----------

> Besonders der 2. und 3. Satz sind doch nix weiter als kontemporaere Polemik!


Na und ? ...solange es zur Konfliktvermeidung beiträgt, mir egal ob dir dat gefällt oder nicht.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Besonders der 2. und 3. Satz sind doch nix weiter als kontemporaere Polemik!
> 
> 
> Na und ? ...solange es zur Konfliktvermeidung beiträgt, mir egal ob dir dat gefällt oder nicht.


Verflixt, Konflikt, geflickt oder gra nur ohne "l"?

Zitiere dazu mal deine Unterschrift:
"Der Frieden in einem Forum beginnt mit dem inneren Frieden der Mitglieder."

Vielleicht geht es ja eher um eine kosntruktive Auseinandersetzung, ueber dieses recht heikle Thema!

Ich kenne KEINE Dienstleisterin die ihr Kind NICHT irgendwo geparkt hat. 
Eine gerade kuerzlich isch mir offenbarende Story:
Sie fuettert Kind und Mann, durch, dafuer achtet Maenne drauf das der Nachwuchs, was auf den Teller kriegt und saubere Klamotten traegt.... aber Keiner weiss was da WIRKLICH Sache ist.. bis auf ein Foto auf dem Mobile.....und das wiederholt sich in Allen Facetten und Schattierungen!

Eine Andere die ich kennengelernt habe, wuerde ums verrecken und wegen ihrer Achtung nie  zur Mia-Tschau werden koennen - sie arbeitet lieber und hat es auch schon ein wenig "zu was" gebracht - vor Allem aber hat sie ein riesen Selbstwertgefuehl, kein Schnoddermaul und sonst keine Starallueren!

----------

......vielleicht auch ein Grund weshalb es mit dem Farang nicht klappt...weil der versucht konstant auf wahrscheinliche Motive hinzuweisen und damit anderen vor den Kopf stösst.

Wie wohl die deutsche Gesellschaft reagieren würde, wenn auf dauer der türkische Ehemann einer deutschen auf Missstände in Germany hinweisen würde und dabei erstmal nur Vermutungen äussert?

----------

> Der Bericht über diese Oma und ihren Enkel kam in einer Zeitschrift. Fragt mich aber bitte nimmer wie die hiess. Auf jeden Fall hatte dies mir meine Lebenspartnerin übersetzt und mir vorgeschlagen, dass wir doch auch so hin und wieder Tambun machen könnten. Sie sehe es als sinnvoller an vor Ort jemanden versuchen zu helfen als anonym irgendwo in einem Wat ein paar Scheinchen anzuheften oder irgendeiner Spendenaktion teilzunehmen, wo man eh nie so ganz sicher sein könne wer davon schlussendlich profitiert.


Das ist wohl in Thailand nicht ganz unüblich, etwa mal direkte Hilfe in einem Waisenhaus zu tätigen.

----------


## Samuianer

> ......vielleicht auch ein Grund weshalb es mit dem Farang nicht klappt...weil der versucht konstant auf wahrscheinliche Motive hinzuweisen und damit anderen vor den Kopf stösst.
> 
> Wie wohl die deutsche Gesellschaft reagieren würde, wenn auf dauer der türkische Ehemann einer deutschen auf Missstände in Germany hinweisen würde und dabei erstmal nur Vermutungen äussert?


Also Loesung: Klappe halten, Blaudach basteln, die ATM spielen und halt solange Maul halten bis Alle und vorbei ist!?

Hat doch Alles seinen Grund, ist doch nix an den Haaren herbei gezogen!
Ich versuche immer wieder zu betonen, das es sich in der Hauptsache bei Problemfaellen um Maedelz aus den einschlaegigen Gewerbezweigen dreht!

"Die Tuerken" machen das doch!
"Deutschland gut, aber Deutsche nicht gut!"

Kenne ein paar zugewanderte "Palaestinenser", die eigneltich Iraker sind, abgehauen weil sie keine Zukunft sehen... sprechen alle gut Deutsch, arbeiten und sagen von sich selbst "Araberschweine"! Wo kommt das wohl her?

----------

> Also Loesung: Klappe halten, Blaudach basteln, die ATM spielen und halt solange Maul halten bis Alle und vorbei ist!?


Scheint dir wohl so ergangen zu sein......aber eigentlich ist das hier nicht das Thema.

----------

> ...aber eigentlich ist das hier nicht das Thema.


Doch auch, geht es da um Gründe, warum es zu solchen Notsituationen kommt. Aus dem Schlamassel müssen die Thailänder selbst raus. Fängt schon mit der Verantwortungslosigkeit vieler Thaimänner, besonders nach einer Trennung, an. Alleine das hat m.E. schon zu tiefgreifenden sozialen Problemen in der thailändischen Gesellschaft geführt.

Ansonsten, die Augen nicht verschließen, helfen vor Ort, ist ja der Tenor der Antworten in diesem Thread.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Also Loesung: Klappe halten, Blaudach basteln, die ATM spielen und halt solange Maul halten bis Alle und vorbei ist!?
> 
> 
> Scheint dir wohl so ergangen zu sein......aber eigentlich ist das hier nicht das Thema.


Und das wuerde was besagen? Hatte Kollege Herbert nicht auch schon Rifles vor der Tuer?
Da hier relativ wenig Traffic herrscht, ist darueber wer, wie wann bitter "genagelt" wurde relativ wenig zu lesen.

Gibt aber nicht nur das siam-online!

Und wie mir in Asien untergekommen ist, Kinder werden auch vorgeschoben, in Indien verstuemmelt, damit die Ausbeute besser ist!

Und das NICHT um x-beliebige Situation, Person oder gar einen ganzen Personenkreis eben mal so, aus dem Handgelenk zu diffamieren!

Spende an Pater Mueller, der die Aids-Waisenklinik in Bkk leitet... oder eben wie du meinst, will dich doch vom Spenden nicht abbringen!

Wenn ich z.B. prunkvolle goldverbraemte Tempel sehe und dann mal an solche Geschichten denke - dann klafft da was um Lichtjahre auseinander!

Tu MEINE Meinung kund und teile MEINE Erfahrungen mit, sonst nix!

----------

Klar kann man die Gründe für die Missstände auch zum thema machen, aber die haben wir wohl schon anderweitig bis zum kotzen durch.


Mich würde zum Beispiel aktuell interessieren, wie man den Jung ein wenig sponsern könnte, aber dabei auch sicher sein kann, dass das geld für ihn gebraucht wird und nicht anders.

----------

> Tu MEINE Meinung kund und teile MEINE Erfahrungen mit, sonst nix!



Sei dir auch gegönnt...nur musst du diese in jedem Thread kundtun, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht Thema ist? Was Du da schreibst wissen wir doch alle zu genüge und es steckt auch viel Wahres drin. 

Nur muss man immer die selber CD einlegen, wenn sich gerade die Gelegenheit bietet?

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Tu MEINE Meinung kund und teile MEINE Erfahrungen mit, sonst nix!
> 
> 
> 
> Sei dir auch gegönnt...nur musst du diese in jedem Thread kundtun, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht Thema ist? Was Du da schreibst wissen wir doch alle zu genüge und es steckt auch viel Wahres drin. 
> 
> Nur muss man immer die selber CD einlegen, wenn sich gerade die Gelegenheit bietet?


Genervt? Entspann dich!
Es gibt KEINE Garantie, es sei denn du steckst das Kind in eine Art Internat, oder eben zu Pater Mueller... wenn es geht..dann stellt sich die Frage ob das dem Kind wirklich "hilft"...
http://pa.photoshelter.com/gallery-s...sRusg?start=25

Kleine Zuwendungen an Nahrungsmittel, Schule wenn es geht im voraus bezahlen....

----------

> Klar kann man die Gründe für die Missstände auch zum thema machen, aber die haben wir wohl schon anderweitig bis zum kotzen durch.


Nee, bei mir aber nicht. wird mir immer ein Anliegen sein. Und gleichzeitig da helfen, wo es sich ergibt.

----------


## walter

verlassene kinder.  ::  
man sieht es, wie man es sehen möchte. ich kann nur aus meiner erfahrung hier vor ort sprechen, da ich nicht in los wohne.
meine frau hat ausser unserer tochter lalita noch eine tochter und einen sohn im süden von los. ihre thaitochter wurde im isaan bei einer "tante" hinterlegt, der thaivater hat sich mit dem sohn aus dem staub gemacht. zu diesem hat sie schon seit über 10 jahren keinen kontakt obwohl sie die adresse und telefonnumer hat.  vor 1 1/2 jahren verliess sie uns mit der bemerkung: "eine 2 1/2 jährige tochter ist fähig auch ohne mama zu leben."

nun habe ich mich an ihre vier besten freundinnen erinnert.
fon, in singapore, eine tochter, 9 jahre lebt in udon. fon hat einen sehr spendablen engländer als freund, der mir gegenüber schon missfallen an der abschiebung der tochter geäussert hat.
pae, ist mit einem chinesen liiert und hat als einzige ihr kind zu sich geholt.
nui, ging nach norwegenviele jahre lebt ihr sohn in los, zudem hat sie nun eine eigene tochter in norwegen. ich weiss nicht mehr darüber.  
ga(?) hat einen japaner geheiratet. kind lebt ebenfalls im isaan.
alle diese mädels waren schon seit jahren gut im geschäft. bei dreien gab es nachweislich keine erforderniss zur grossen distanz zu ihren kindern.
diese verhältnisse hatten mich schon irritiert.
diese geschichte könnte ich nun hier in leipzig weiterspinnen. da läufts zum grossteil ähnlich.

bewerten möchte ich das nicht, aber auffällig ist das schon.
was man dagegen tun und ob das verhalten normal ist, ist die nächste frage.

----------


## Samuianer

..und nicht nur in Leipzig, auch die Namen sind frei austauschbar...in "zivilsierten Laendern" gibt es Modelle, Vorgaben von Sorgerecht... in all seinen Varianten, was sich u.A. hier tut, ist hausgemacht und nicht die Ausnahme, leider die Regel!

Es wurden u.A. die Auswirkungen der Tsunami erwaehnt... selbst da haben sich im Ampoe von Puket die Leutz an den Spendengeldern, in Millionen Hoehe, bereichert!

----------


## odd

und die Schlange ist endlos.

Auch hier fallen mir Schueler immer negativ (milde ausgedrueckt) auf. Wenn ich meine Chefin darauf anspreche gibt es meistens die gleiche Begruendung. Intakte Familie. Manche wachsen eben nur bei Grosseltern auf. Wie Grosseltern ihre Enkel in Deutschland erziehen (wuerden) weiss jeder; in Thailand noch um einiges gravierender.

----------

Wird also Zeit, dass die Katharina Saalfrank nach Thailand auswandert und den Kids hier mal die Ohren lang zieht.   ::

----------


## schiene

Katharina Saalfrank ?wer issen das bitte?hab den Namen nie gehört!

----------

Google doch mal......   ::

----------


## schiene

> Google doch mal......


Habs gemacht und den Begriff Super Nanny auch schon mal gehört.Kann allerdigs nicht viel damit anfangen da ich ne autom.Ausschalttaste an meinem TV habe welche auf solche und ähnliche Sendung sehr sensibel reagiert  ::

----------

Ach die Super Nanny und ihr schlimmster Fall oder Lukas sind schon irgendwie Klassiker......kannste dir bei Youtube reinpfeiffen. Danach willste keine Kinder mehr.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Ach die Super Nanny und ihr schlimmster Fall oder Lukas sind schon irgendwie Klassiker......kannste dir bei Youtube reinpfeiffen. Danach willste keine Kinder mehr.


ich schaus mir mal an,aber heut nicht mehr.Hab gleich Feierabend und dann 5 Tage frei  ::

----------

> und die Schlange ist endlos.
> 
> Auch hier fallen mir Schueler immer negativ (milde ausgedrueckt) auf. Wenn ich meine Chefin darauf anspreche gibt es meistens die gleiche Begruendung. Intakte Familie. Manche wachsen eben nur bei Grosseltern auf. Wie Grosseltern ihre Enkel in Deutschland erziehen (wuerden) weiss jeder; in Thailand noch um einiges gravierender.


Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, in Thailand werden Kinder ohnehin verzogen, dass wird dann bei Großeltern noch viel schlimmer. Sicherlich auch eine Ursache, warum die Verantwortungslosigkeit so weit verbreitet ist in Thailand, und das bei beiden Geschlechtern.

----------


## walter

> Zitat von odd
> 
> und die Schlange ist endlos.
> 
> Auch hier fallen mir Schueler immer negativ (milde ausgedrueckt) auf. Wenn ich meine Chefin darauf anspreche gibt es meistens die gleiche Begruendung. Intakte Familie. Manche wachsen eben nur bei Grosseltern auf. Wie Grosseltern ihre Enkel in Deutschland erziehen (wuerden) weiss jeder; in Thailand noch um einiges gravierender.
> 
> 
> Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, in Thailand werden Kinder ohnehin verzogen, dass wird dann bei Großeltern noch viel schlimmer. Sicherlich auch eine Ursache, warum die Verantwortungslosigkeit so weit verbreitet ist in Thailand, und das bei beiden Geschlechtern.


da muss was dran sein. betrachte ich nur das umfeld meiner frau, familie, freunde und hier in d lebende thai`s, könnte ich das glatt unterschreiben.

----------

